# Forum wird nicht richtig angezeigt



## Cherry-Bunny92 (2. Januar 2015)

Die Grafiken in dem Forum werden mir nicht angezeigt unter Firefox.

 

Profilbilder und Avatare sowie das buffed.de-Logo sind zu sehen, aber zwischen den Bereichen zum schreiben ist alles grau und durcheinander.

Als ich bei Firefox die Browserdaten gelöscht hatte, war es wieder gut. Nach 1 Stunde war der Fehler aber wieder da!


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Januar 2015)

Screenshot wäre hilfreich 

 

Evtl. irgendwelche Blocker aktiv?


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2015)

Unsere Caching-Server haben momentan offenbar ein paar Probleme.


----------



## Cherry-Bunny92 (3. Januar 2015)

Wird das Problem also von alleine verschwinden für mich?  Oder muss ich noch irgendwas tun damit es dauerhaft funktioniert bei mir?


----------



## ZAM (6. Januar 2015)

Passiert es denn immer noch?


----------



## be2play (17. Februar 2015)

Habe das gleiche (?) Problem. Aber nur, wenn ich mich mit meinem Account anmelde. Ohne sehe ich das Forum und die einzelnen Bereiche, Reiter, etc. einwandfrei.

Sobald ich mich anmelde. Ist dann z.B. das Standard-Bild/Icon links neben den Threads durch ein X ersetzt, der Hintergrund komplett grau, die Zitat-Fläche ist kaum mehr anwählbar, da darüber ein heller Kasten mit einem grünen + links oben und einer kleinen 0 links unten liegt.

 

Ich habe es mit dem Explorer ohne Addons, dem Firefox (so gut wie jedes blockende Add-On) und Chrome (erst ohne Addons ganz frisch, aktuell mit AB+) ausprobiert.

 

Ich poste mal gleich noch einen Screen dazu hier.... 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

edit: war gerade im Forum von PCGames, da funzt es, wie es soll... mit oder ohne Anmeldung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2015)

Passiert das immer noch?


----------

